# Kenbo's Off-road pictures.



## Kenbo

Took a whole pile of newbies out for a trail ride yesterday with the club. There way 29 rigs in total and it was an extremely long day. 18+ hours behind the wheel and didn't get home until after midnight. Either way, I thought I might post some pictures of my off-roading adventures this season here in this thread. If any of you are interested in that sort of thing.
I'll start with this one picture from yesterday and add more as I go along.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man

Looks like you probably had a blast! Chuck


----------



## Kenbo

Nature Man said:


> Looks like you probably had a blast! Chuck



It was a great day. Some of the newbies had a rough time. One with a blown front wheel drive, 2 with body damage, one with a malfunctioning transfer case but all in all, I think everyone had a pretty good day. The black flies and the rain didn't help. When it was raining, no flies but when the rain stopped, it was ridiculous.


----------



## Nature Man

Kenbo said:


> It was a great day. Some of the newbies had a rough time. One with a blown front wheel drive, 2 with body damage, one with a malfunctioning transfer case but all in all, I think everyone had a pretty good day. The black flies and the rain didn't help. When it was raining, no flies but when the rain stopped, it was ridiculous.


Sounds like the black flies were about the worst part of the trip for you. Would love to see more pics. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam

Cool. Can you do anything that doesn't require an engine and a beer cooler?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Jim Beam said:


> Cool. Can you do anything that doesn't require an engine and a beer cooler?



Look through his posts in the classroom. I don't think there's anything he can't do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC

4WD festival on the Redneck Riviera (Carolina Beach)

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

SENC said:


> 4WD festival on the Redneck Riviera (Carolina Beach)
> View attachment 104202




That's a lot of Jeeps!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

400+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I really dig those old Wagoneers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

Went wheeling again on Saturday. 10 rigs went in. Not much damage. One vehicle with a bearing issue and one with a broken shock mount. My vehicle was fine although it was pretty slick and I had some trouble in a few spots. One particular area was quite a bit off camber and the pucker factor was a little on the high side for a bit but I managed to come off the trail unscathed. Another great day for sure.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> Went wheeling again on Saturday. 10 rigs went in. Not much damage. One vehicle with a bearing issue and one with a broken shock mount. My vehicle was fine although it was pretty slick and I had some trouble in a few spots. One particular area was quite a bit off camber and the pucker factor was a little on the high side for a bit but I managed to come off the trail unscathed. Another great day for sure.
> View attachment 105993 View attachment 105994 View attachment 105995 View attachment 105996 View attachment 105997 View attachment 105998



An interview with Kenbo:

_Now Ken, some are concerned that you and your Jeepster buddies are destroying the environment. Is this this sustainable off-roading that y'all are doing?

Yes, for as long as our tanks have fuel, we can sustain it.

Have you ever seen a Sasquatch during your off-roading?

Every time I look in the rear view mirror I just about have a heart-attack until I realize it's just me.

What motivates you to spend so much time cleaning your Jeeps, only to just get them as filthy as possible again?

Wax on, wax off.

How many times have you gotten your Jeep stuck? 

Jeeps don't get stuck. 

I thought I saw you being towed out by a 4 wheel Ford one time?

No, the Ford was stuck, we were using a stiff rope to push him out. 

Is it true that Canadian Jeeps have heated rear bumpers so when they get stuck in winter your hands don't get stuck to the metal? 

I don't understand the question.

Is it true, Ken, that your Jeep activities have been responsible for bringing people to the Lord? 

Yes, every time I crawl in my Jeep, everyone around starts praying for their lives. _


Stay tuned next week when we interview a Canadian model-maker that says he is going to donate all his models to to the Hillary Clinton campaign fund in hopes of getting her elected, so the USA can collapse and Canada can invade it without firing a shot.
_

_

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Stay tuned next week when we interview a Canadian model-maker that says he is going to donate all his models to to the Hillary Clinton campaign fund in hopes of getting her elected, so the USA can collapse and Canada can invade it without firing a shot.
> _
> _



Truth be told, I've just purchased a used septic tank and as soon as I learn how to drive it, I'm invading Texas.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> Truth be told, I've just purchased a used sceptic tank and as soon as I learn how to drive it, I'm invading Texas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert

Kenbo said:


> Truth be told, I've just purchased a used *sceptic *tank and as soon as I learn how to drive it, I'm invading Texas.



I'm trying to sort out if that's a brilliant pun of some sort that I don't quite get -- or a typo.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

kweinert said:


> I'm trying to sort out if that's a brilliant pun of some sort that I don't quite get -- or a typo.



It's a typo. SEPTIC


----------



## Kenbo

Mrs Kenbo and I did our annual 4 day charity off road event back in August. Just like every year, it rained which meant slick conditions, tougher rock climbs and mud. Lots of mud. We had a great time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

I keep threatening to turn my wife's 04 Grand Cherokee into a mudder. Of course the way she drives that wouldn't be that bad an idea...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> I keep threatening to turn my wife's 04 Grand Cherokee into a mudder. Of course the way she drives that wouldn't be that bad an idea...



That's a better idea than what @Kevin did to his wife's van.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Well, the doctors say that my season is over until my heart is strong again. A little disappointed that there will be no more wheeling for me this year but at least I get to live to enjoy next year's season. Maybe I will have to dig up some older pictures to post here.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------

